# Weird-Ohs Kits at Dollar Tree!



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Found these at Dollar Tree $1.00 each!:








Apparently the whole series have been showing up at Dollar Tree since December, I only found these at 2 stores, got 2 of each.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep. LOL - the Dollar Store is right next to one of our hobby stores!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I checked at 2 stores near me and they have none...never got any. Where are you guys located, what part of the country?

Rhino


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

El Paso, Texas, I've only seen them at 2 stores


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll have to check ours out - I have 3 that are close by me.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I found them today at one of our locations. They didn't have all the kits shown on the box though but for a $1.00 a piece seem to be a bargain.


Weird-ohs by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Sling Rave and Wade A Minute are even more of a bargain, as they came with 2 of the figures not just one. I'm thinking these are like that too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Here is the box front for the Wade A Minut kit. It has a copy right date of 2006 on one side.


Weird-ohs by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Weird-ohs by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I found them today at one of our locations. They didn't have all the kits shown on the box though but for a $1.00 a piece seem to be a bargain.
> 
> 
> Weird-ohs by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Darn right, that's a deal! Here's what some look like when built up...These are some I built and tried to add whatever it took to make them look like the box art.

Rhino


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Found a couple more today-Drag Hag and Sling Rave Curvette /suggest looking at some of the out of the way Dollar Trees


----------

